# Dreaded v312 streaming app error



## tfrisinger

Hi all,

Just purchased a Bolt+. However none of the streaming apps (Netflix/Amazon/etc) work giving the v312 error saying the app is still loading and to try back later. I've tried all combinations of checking/unchecking the apps and forcing connections, unplugging TiVo, etc. I'll also tried doing a clean reset twice all to no avail.

It's frustrating that a device that bills itself was a steaming device can't actually stream. 

TiVo support was no help. Went thru the above with them as well only to finally be told it's a known issue and they are working on it. *sigh*

I've seen threads of people complaining about this issue a year ago so I'm not sure how urgently TiVo is trying to address this. 

Anyone have this issue or found a solution to it? I otherwise love the Bolt+ (and the two minis I got to go with it). Really disappointed right now.

thanks,
-tom


----------



## tfrisinger

FWIW Amazon/Netflix/etc work perfectly on both minis.


----------



## cjroos1

tfrisinger said:


> FWIW Amazon/Netflix/etc work perfectly on both minis.


I have the same problem with all my streaming services upon trying to initially setup my new 500 gig bolt. I told the agent that I had tried a "Clear and delete everything" reset and still no joy. He had me do an unclick the Netflix service, contact Tivo service, reclick Netflix in the manage apps, contact Tivo service, wait 3 minutes and re-try Netflix... all to no avail. The agent indicated that resolution should be forthcoming in about 5 days. FYI, streaming works great on my Roamio OTA, this Bolt is a replacement for a Premiere 4, by their latest upgrade program.
In my read of past threads, it looked to my like a system software update may solve it. Let's see what magic happens...


----------



## BigHat

So irritating. Just installed my 3TB Bolt+ and can't get any apps either (v312). Updated from a Premiere too. Tried all the tricks to no avail. TiVo software stability sucks more than ever and I have had units non-stop since 1999.


----------



## sideshot

BigHat said:


> So irritating. Just installed my 3TB Bolt+ and can't get any apps either (v312). Updated from a Premiere too. Tried all the tricks to no avail. TiVo software stability sucks more than ever and I have had units non-stop since 1999.


same here bolt+ v312


----------



## JosephB

Having the same problem. I'm just going to return my Bolt while I still can. This is ridiculous


----------



## sculpture

Same problem with new 3T Bolt+ out of the box all apps v312


----------



## Cheezmo

Same here, new Bolt+


----------



## PooperScooper

+1 with new Bolt+

Edit: I tried Netflix, Amazon, HBO Go, YouTube, and Vudu. Only Vudu works.

Seems like something TiVo needs to do: TiVo Mini netflix error v312

This has been happening for 2 years or more.


----------



## MrPlastic

Not that I want to join the club, but same here. New Bolt+ and v312 luckily it's not that important to me.


----------



## Einselen

Just got my Bolt+ setup today. Bought it for the faster Netflix, Amazon and HBO Integration (from Premier XL4). I do have other devices that support those apps, but wanted the unified system. Tested my Mini and it loads Netflix without an issue, so wondering what can be done to fix. Rather not have to do the reset all settings as it took multiple times to just get the cable card and tuning adapter to play nicely with the box so I did multiple guided setups already.


----------



## [email protected]

Same problem: Bolt+ will not download apps (v312)
(UPDATE)
The problem was caused by the router firewall. After turning it off, the apps came in. Go to Settings & Messages, Network Settings, Tivo Service Connection to reload the apps. Make sure you have checked the apps you want installed. Turn the router firewall on again after the apps have loaded.


----------



## ScorpioATL

Well I guess I'm glad its not just me.. but I also want to get all the shows transferred from my old Tivo and if I have to do another factory reset (tried it once to no avail). I just about had my new bolt set up (updated drive, copied passes and shows) then realized I still didn't have apps. Unfortunately I was deleting shows from my old DVR as I copied them and now those are lost from the factory reset. Boo


----------



## tfrisinger

I'd encourage everyone having this issue to contact TiVo customer support. Maybe if enough of us complain it'll get resolved quickly. If they say this is the first they've heard of it have them reference my case: #07283514. And of course if you get any useful info please post it here.


----------



## JosephB

Here's my story: 

I called on Thursday to report this, we went through a bunch of troubleshooting and the rep appeared to do some things on the backend first (this delay might have just been looking up procedures). We disabled the apps, dialed in twice, rebooted, re-enabled, and dialed in again and it didn't fix the issue. The rep said this was a "known issue" and others are having the problem and she'd escalate my ticket to TiVo engineering and it'd be resolved within 48 hours. 

Fast forward to yesterday (Saturday) and I didn't hear anything and I'm still having the issue so I called back. Basically, after getting to a "supervisor" I was advised that my original call had not been escalated, but they super pinky promised that they were escalating it this time, and it would now be 3-5 business days before it would be resolved.

I plan on calling back during the day on Monday to see if it was actually escalated. If I don't feel comfortable about it, I plan to call the customer service line instead of the technical support line. Last time I talked to customer service they were US based, technical support seems to be Philippines based. I'm hoping if I can get someone in the US they will at least be in the same building as someone who can get something done.


----------



## mattyro7878

I dont have a Bolt + but this is unacceptable. Did this start after you had it for a while, or out of the box in which case...return it!


----------



## JosephB

mattyro7878 said:


> I dont have a Bolt + but this is unacceptable. Did this start after you had it for a while, or out of the box in which case...return it!


Out of the box. I'm giving them a week or two to fix it but I am definitely going to return it if it's not fixed by the end of my return period


----------



## PooperScooper

I just checked and Netflix and Amazon apps are now working on my Bolt+. (They haven't worked since I setup the Bolt+ on the 28th.) I didn't do anything special since setting up the box and copying of over the passes and shows from my XL4.


----------



## Cheezmo

Mine are working fine today also. (Checked Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu)


----------



## Nak

Same here. I upgraded (transferred lifetime service ) from a premiere. My Bolt+ bought in June works fine. The one delivered Friday--no apps. V312 error. I called Tivo CS today and was told ALL NEW BOLTS ARE BROKEN. That's right, Tivo said that EVERY bolt they are selling now is broken. I have a hard time believing that, but maybe it's true? Anyways, after an hour--yes, an hour on the phone with CS-- I talked them into replacing mine. So, we'll see. I have a brand new 1TB Bolt I am also setting up today. I'll report back to see how these other 2 bolts do.

Here's a question: Everyone that has a non-functional Bolt (with the V312 Apps error), where did you get your Bolt? Also, anyone that has bought a Bolt recently that DOES work, where did get it? What I'm trying to figure out is if Tivo is selling all the returned broken Bolts as new, and maybe Best Buy and Amazon are getting actual new Bolts...


----------



## Nak

I created a Poll to either figure out what is going out, or at least to be able to speak with Tivo CS and have a little more information available.

Poll: Do apps work on your Bolt? Please participate!!!


----------



## PooperScooper

^^^ The V312 error is not a hardware problem.


----------



## sideshot

i called yesterday and i just got a callback today that they pushed a fix and it WORKS i just setup hulu netflix and amazon with no problem so i would check it out if its not working i would call and put in a ticket i am not sure if its a case by case push or all the bolts good luck


----------



## tfrisinger

My streaming are also now working.


----------



## Einselen

Yep started working today here as well. I thought maybe it was because my TiVo (and internet) were rebooted due to the power outage. I also messed with some DNS settings in my router, as I read other accounts that sometimes that fixed it, but seems more like it was fixed ont he sever side.


----------



## sculpture

Tivo is lying to us. They have a fix but are giving it out to those who squeak the loudest


----------



## Nak

After a forced connection this afternoon, my apps are now working as well. I'm still not happy with the attitude displayed by Tivo CS.


----------



## sculpture

Nak said:


> I created a Poll to either figure out what is going out, or at least to be able to speak with Tivo CS and have a little more information available.
> 
> Poll: Do apps work on your Bolt? Please participate!!!


NO, POS


----------



## Einselen

sculpture said:


> Tivo is lying to us. They have a fix but are giving it out to those who squeak the loudest


Unless TiVo is tracking my Google searches and/or me on here I had yet to talk to support or a CSRs so not sure how I "squeaked" the loudest and TiVo gave it to me. I understand the frustration, but again it is a server error either a misconfiguration of a certificate or DNS related. Changes take time to propagate over the internet. I would say if you don't get it working in 24 hours to follow up with TiVo support directly.


----------



## JosephB

Nak said:


> Here's a question: Everyone that has a non-functional Bolt (with the V312 Apps error), where did you get your Bolt? Also, anyone that has bought a Bolt recently that DOES work, where did get it? What I'm trying to figure out is if Tivo is selling all the returned broken Bolts as new, and maybe Best Buy and Amazon are getting actual new Bolts...


From a previous thread I found about this issue, I'm pretty sure this issue is related to account provisioning on boxes sold directly by TiVo with pre-activated 'all-in' lifetime service


----------



## MrPlastic

All Good now!


----------



## cjroos1

MrPlastic said:


> All Good now!


As I indicated earlier I have a new Bolt 500 and a 1TB Roamio OTA. I'm on a Google Wifi system.

I noticed the problem when I tried to set up streaming services on the Bolt.
I went back to the Roamio and tried those streams and got the V312 error on them ( they had been working before I connected the Bolt). If I make the Roamio a Static IP and port forward TCP ports 80, 443,5223,7287,7288,8078,8079,8081,8181 I can get the Roamio streaming services to work...but I can only forward to one device at a time...so the Bolt still doesn't stream. Any advice?


----------



## Nak

cjroos1 said:


> As I indicated earlier I have a new Bolt 500 and a 1TB Roamio OTA. I'm on a Google Wifi system.
> 
> I noticed the problem when I tried to set up streaming services on the Bolt.
> I went back to the Roamio and tried those streams and got the V312 error on them ( they had been working before I connected the Bolt). If I make the Roamio a Static IP and port forward TCP ports 80, 443,5223,7287,7288,8078,8079,8081,8181 I can get the Roamio streaming services to work...but I can only forward to one device at a time...so the Bolt still doesn't stream. Any advice?


I'm a bit confused... Are you still getting the V312 error, or the apps load but won't stream?


----------



## Nak

Nak said:


> After a forced connection this afternoon, my apps are now working as well. I'm still not happy with the attitude displayed by Tivo CS.


I do want to add that I talked to Tivo CS today and was treated far better than the first rep I spoke to yesterday. Also, the supervisor I finally got yesterday treated me well. So it was only the first rep I spoke to yesterday that had an attitude problem along with the 45 minute runaround before I got a supervisor.


----------



## [email protected]

Nak said:


> I do want to add that I talked to Tivo CS today and was treated far better than the first rep I spoke to yesterday. Also, the supervisor I finally got yesterday treated me well. So it was only the first rep I spoke to yesterday that had an attitude problem along with the 45 minute runaround before I got a supervisor.


----------



## [email protected]

Router firewall blocked my Tivo Bolt+ from downloading apps. See #12 After turning of my ASUS router firewall the apps downloaded without a problem.


----------



## cjroos1

Nak said:


> I'm a bit confused... Are you still getting the V312 error, or the apps load but won't stream?


Sorry for the confusion. 
I can stream the apps on the Roamio (no V312 error anymore), but I can not stream the Apps on the Bolt (I still get the V312 error).


----------



## Bama75a

I just got a new bolt from TiVo, same problem as others. Spent all weekend reconfiguring, restarting, connecting etc. opened a case and they told me it might take up to 3 weeks for an engineer to work on it. Asked to get a new unit and they refused. Beyond frustrated right now, tried again today with a force connect, restart, turned firewall off. Still V312


----------



## GDogg

I'm at 50% with V312. My 500G Bolt (upgraded from Premiere XL) won't run the apps and gives me the dreaded V312 error. My GF upgraded also and her Bolt 1G works fine.

Tivo customer support said they were pushing a fix out to me, and even called and left a message plus emailed me, but the push was unsuccessful.

A new wrinkle is that I have an external Western Digital DVR expander. In the process of trying everything I could think of, I decided to remove it and go back to just the internal 500 GB drive. This resulted in a reboot loop - Tivo would boot up, prompt to press "clear" to continue without the external drive, then press 3 "thumbs down" and "enter". The Bolt immediately reboots and goes back to the same prompt.

So at this point I would dissuade all from installing an external hard drive because you can't seem to remove it until Tivo fixes this bug.


----------



## sfhub

GDogg said:


> So at this point I would dissuade all from installing an external hard drive because you can't seem to remove it until Tivo fixes this bug.


What happens when you re-connect the external drive? Can you get out of the looped sequence? I remember there was some kickstart code to initiate Clear and Delete Everything early on in the startup sequence.


----------



## GDogg

sfhub said:


> What happens when you re-connect the external drive? Can you get out of the looped sequence? I remember there was some kickstart code to initiate Clear and Delete Everything early on in the startup sequence.


It recovered just fine. I ran through the kickstart codes and most of them seemed to have no effect when it was stuck in the loop. I had high hopes for 58 because it appeared to be installing a software update but no luck with either V312 or the external drive reboot loop. My long term concern is that the external drive fails and I won't be able to use the Tivo any more.


----------



## sfhub

GDogg said:


> My long term concern is that the external drive fails and I won't be able to use the Tivo any more.


This is the kickstart I was talking about:


> (press pause when yellow light flickers then 76543210)


Folks have mentioned it is the equivalent of C&DE.

Tivo Bolt displaying black screen at end of Guided Setup

Also, now that you can boot into TiVo, what happens if you initiate a C&DE using the UI, then when it reboots, pull the drive cable? (only do this if you are comfortable experimenting to detach your external drive)

Worst case, if the drive ever failed, you should be able to put a new drive in the internal tray and have it auto-format.


----------



## JosephB

I'm still dead in the water. Opening up ports and whatnot is not really my idea of a fix, netflix etc was working on my Premiere before I got this bolt so I'm skeptical as to whether or not that is required. I guess I will call back to support tomorrow to see if they actually escalated me or not before I decide to send this thing back


----------



## GDogg

sfhub said:


> This is the kickstart I was talking about:
> 
> Folks have mentioned it is the equivalent of C&DE.
> 
> Tivo Bolt displaying black screen at end of Guided Setup
> 
> Also, now that you can boot into TiVo, what happens if you initiate a C&DE using the UI, then when it reboots, pull the drive cable? (only do this if you are comfortable experimenting to detach your external drive)
> 
> Worst case, if the drive ever failed, you should be able to put a new drive in the internal tray and have it auto-format.


I did a C&DE from menus before I tried to unpair the external drive but you've got an interesting idea about pulling the cable during the reboot. In the days of Tivo Series 2 I had done several hard drive swaps and it was always a bit of a project because you had to properly format the disk and, IIRC, copy operating system files. It looks like things are a lot easier now with the OS in firmware... just drop in a fresh hard drive and the Tivo does the rest. By that same token, it's odd that it would be getting caught in the reboot loop given the architecture.

I'm very tempted to just put a 1 or 2 TB drive in, but this Tivo is less than a week old and I don't want to do anything that would void the warranty in case Tivo fixes the problem or replaces the unit.


----------



## JosephB

Is anyone still having the V312 errors? I *still* am not working properly


----------



## sfhub

JosephB said:


> Is anyone still having the V312 errors? I *still* am not working properly


If you are not that far into set up and can trash everything, try a clear and delete everything. Otherwise, call and complain, they can check your logs to see what is going on.


----------



## JosephB

sfhub said:


> If you are not that far into set up and can trash everything, try a clear and delete everything. Otherwise, call and complain, they can check your logs to see what is going on.


I've done that three times now. I just keep getting outsourced reps overseas who just say that my ticket has been escalated and their software engineers are working on it, but they can't provide any information as to how long it will take or what they're doing or anything other than the ticket has entered a black box of "escalation"

I really, really don't want to return this thing because I love TiVo and I'm on a year contract with Comcast and would desperately want to use TiVo instead of switching to X1 but that is becoming more and more likely


----------



## sfhub

JosephB said:


> I really, really don't want to return this thing because I love TiVo and I'm on a year contract with Comcast and would desperately want to use TiVo instead of switching to X1 but that is becoming more and more likely


As to when it will get fixed for you I couldn't say, but it is very unlikely this is a hardware problem so there really is no reason to return. What I would do is tell them you want your 30 day return period extended for this issue because they cannot provide you a time it will be fixed. Ask them to document the extension and give you the case ID. Call back later and verify the case ID says what you think it says.


----------



## JosephB

sfhub said:


> As to when it will get fixed for you I couldn't say, but it is very unlikely this is a hardware problem so there really is no reason to return. What I would do is tell them you want your 30 day return period extended for this issue because they cannot provide you a time it will be fixed. Ask them to document the extension and give you the case ID. Call back later and verify the case ID says what you think it says.


I would be returning it to get a refund, not returning it to get another box.

I'm about to email the CEO, if I can guess his email address correctly. If not, I'm sending the thing back.


----------



## sfhub

JosephB said:


> I would be returning it to get a refund, not returning it to get another box.


The 30-day return period *IS* the return period to get full refund. Wouldn't that be a better solution given that this problem is very likely server/software related?

If you really don't want the TiVo, then by all means return it, but it sounded like you wanted to keep TiVo except for this one issue. Extending the full refund period lets you wait for a fix with no risk.

When I got my Roamio Pro last year, they just pushed a software update that broke the ability to transfer shows from my old units to the new Roamio Pro. My intention was to retire the old units so this was unacceptable, but I was pretty sure they would eventually fix the software since it used to work and a lot of people were complaining. I called and referred to the bug info that tech support gave me and had customer service document they would extend the 30 day return period by another 30 days for this issue. It took them 45 days total before they released a fix, so I still had 15 days to spare to return the unit for full refund.

Of course you should do what is best for your situation.


----------



## JosephB

There are threads going back to 2015 regarding this issue, so I'm not confident that it will necessarily get fixed. I am pretty sure I correctly guessed the TiVo CEO's email address, so we'll see what happens


----------



## sfhub

JosephB said:


> There are threads going back to 2015 regarding this issue, so I'm not confident that it will necessarily get fixed.


And there are multiple people on this thread that got this fixed as well as people on the old threads that got it fixed.

Look, do what is best for your situation. I gave you my opinion that this is something that is fixable and how to reduce your risk. If you'd like to return the unit for a full refund, that's not something I would do over this issue, but it is definitely an option.


----------



## GDogg

GDogg said:


> I did a C&DE from menus before I tried to unpair the external drive but you've got an interesting idea about pulling the cable during the reboot. In the days of Tivo Series 2 I had done several hard drive swaps and it was always a bit of a project because you had to properly format the disk and, IIRC, copy operating system files. It looks like things are a lot easier now with the OS in firmware... just drop in a fresh hard drive and the Tivo does the rest. By that same token, it's odd that it would be getting caught in the reboot loop given the architecture.
> 
> I'm very tempted to just put a 1 or 2 TB drive in, but this Tivo is less than a week old and I don't want to do anything that would void the warranty in case Tivo fixes the problem or replaces the unit.


FTR I caved and replaced the 500 GB hard drive + external WD DVR expander with only a 1 TB WD Blue. No problems with reboot loop or setup but Apps still have the dreaded V312. Judging from the way things are looking I don't think Tivo is being too generous with return or exchanges and I'm sure that eventually they'll figure out the V312 problem and fix it.


----------



## JosephB

Looks like I correctly guessed the TiVo CEO's email address. Got a call back from "executive support" and my apps are working.


----------



## Will Binegar

I just got the Bolt + last week and none of the apps worked, except Vudu. Got the V312 message for all others. I called support, and they had me unplug everything (cable, ethernet, HDMI and power cord) and then re-connect after 1 minute. Then they had me run the network connection test twice, and now all is well. I don't know if they did anything at their end.


----------



## JosephB

Will Binegar said:


> I just got the Bolt + last week and none of the apps worked, except Vudu. Got the V312 message for all others. I called support, and they had me unplug everything (cable, ethernet, HDMI and power cord) and then re-connect after 1 minute. Then they had me run the network connection test twice, and now all is well. I don't know if they did anything at their end.


I think they finally realized it's a widespread problem and have gotten a way to push a fix out to the support reps. It seems previously, it had to be pushed up to software engineering for the fix to get applied


----------



## dedalus

Just spoke to CR for a second time and she said it will take up to two weeks to fix, as there's only been 116 complaints. It sounded as if they needed to hit a certain threshold before they push a fix through. She also said that they were doing it individually but were now trying a massive fix. At least that's what I understood her to be saying. It was a bit of an odd conversation, she just kept on talking. Mine is a new Bolt, purchased from Tivo with the lifetime transfer service deal.


----------



## JosephB

dedalus said:


> Just spoke to CR for a second time and she said it will take up to two weeks to fix, as there's only been 116 complaints. It sounded as if they needed to hit a certain threshold before they push a fix through. She also said that they were doing it individually but were now trying a massive fix. At least that's what I understood her to be saying. It was a bit of an odd conversation, she just kept on talking. Mine is a new Bolt, purchased from Tivo with the lifetime transfer service deal.


Just keep pushing them and calling them, eventually you'll get through if you complain loudly and often enough


----------



## GDogg

JosephB said:


> Just keep pushing them and calling them, eventually you'll get through if you complain loudly and often enough


Thanks for the suggestion. Just placed call #3. Apps are working fine on second Bolt so it's specific to this unit.


----------



## sideshot

dedalus said:


> Just spoke to CR for a second time and she said it will take up to two weeks to fix, as there's only been 116 complaints. It sounded as if they needed to hit a certain threshold before they push a fix through. She also said that they were doing it individually but were now trying a massive fix. At least that's what I understood her to be saying. It was a bit of an odd conversation, she just kept on talking. Mine is a new Bolt, purchased from Tivo with the lifetime transfer service deal.


i called last saturday and received a call from tivo sunday to check to see if was working and it was


----------



## BHyde

JosephB said:


> Looks like I correctly guessed the TiVo CEO's email address. Got a call back from "executive support" and my apps are working.


And what is that address? My new BOlt+ has the v312 error message and won't load Netflix or Amazon. Vudu works fine, as does on demand. I called Support, was told they'd escalate the issue, but haven't heard anything back. "My Support" shows it as a logged issue, but nothing else. I'd like to try your remedy as tech support itself doesn't seem like a successful route.


----------



## BHyde

I am glad to be able to report that this problem seems to have been resolved. I had become very frustrated at not receiving any update or response from TiVo since I called the complaint in last week, and thus last night I once again tried what the tech advisor had suggested a week ago: I restarted the device, logged into TiVO twice, and then waited a few minutes. After that I was able to access Netflix, Amazon Prime, and uTube. 

FYI - over the last week, as I had tried logging into the apps on numerous occasions, the delay between my trying to log into the app and when the v312 error message displayed took longer and longer. Finally, there is no delay.


----------



## GDogg

BHyde said:


> I am glad to be able to report that this problem seems to have been resolved. I had become very frustrated at not receiving any update or response from TiVo since I called the complaint in last week, and thus last night I once again tried what the tech advisor had suggested a week ago: I restarted the device, logged into TiVO twice, and then waited a few minutes. After that I was able to access Netflix, Amazon Prime, and uTube.
> 
> FYI - over the last week, as I had tried logging into the apps on numerous occasions, the delay between my trying to log into the app and when the v312 error message displayed took longer and longer. Finally, there is no delay.


Congratulations!!! I'm up to 3 phone calls to tech support starting on 9/30/17 and still no luck with V312 when I run apps.

I've had Tivos with lifetime since May, 2004 on a Series 2 40 hour and this is the first time I've had this kind of trouble. Since getting my 500 GB Bolt upgrade and experiencing V312, my second 500 GB Bolt upgrade on the same network apps work fine and my GF's 1 TB Bolt upgrade apps work fine. I'm disappointed in Tivo for 1 out of 3 bad Tivo Bolts after such a great success record for the last 13+ years. Tivo or Rovi or whoever you are, please fix this.


----------



## dedalus

GDogg said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm up to 3 phone calls to tech support starting on 9/30/17 and still no luck with V312 when I run apps.
> 
> I've had Tivos with lifetime since May, 2004 on a Series 2 40 hour and this is the first time I've had this kind of trouble. Since getting my 500 GB Bolt upgrade and experiencing V312, my second 500 GB Bolt upgrade on the same network apps work fine and my GF's 1 TB Bolt upgrade apps work fine. I'm disappointed in Tivo for 1 out of 3 bad Tivo Bolts after such a great success record for the last 13+ years. Tivo or Rovi or whoever you are, please fix this.


+1 ... just made my third call, but I started on 10/3....


----------



## GDogg

dedalus said:


> +1 ... just made my third call, but I started on 10/3....


Had a few minutes on my way out the door today, so I connected to network, then restarted the Bolt, and lo and behold the my Apps work. Thank you Tivo!


----------



## cjroos1

BHyde said:


> I am glad to be able to report that this problem seems to have been resolved. I had become very frustrated at not receiving any update or response from TiVo ...


Yesterday, exactly two weeks from my my initial delivery date (after two calls and two additional online interactions with Tivo support), I did a manual update and a reset...which never made a difference previously...and apps are finally working and I can stream.


----------



## dedalus

cjroos1 said:


> Yesterday, exactly two weeks from my my initial delivery date (after two calls and two additional online interactions with Tivo support), I did a manual update and a reset...which never made a difference previously...and apps are finally working and I can stream.


Yeah, mine ended up working a few minutes after I made the last post, just after the third call.


----------



## TallyGeek

IM having the same issue on by Premier. Minis work fine but no apps other than Xfinity are working on the Premier.


----------



## mattyro7878

I can stream to my phone and tablet in my house .whoop Dee do!! Any attempt to stream out of house just fails . Reboots ,restarts modem router boxes, . I even tried flushing the toilet. Luckily I have no desire to stream out the house...except now when I work during the playoffs


----------



## rburriel

I'm frustrated by this error. First because I couldn't make it go away. And then because TiVo DID make it go away. It's inexplicable.

I've been getting this error consistently since I returned the original 500 GB hard drive back into my TiVo Bolt after my 3 TB Seagate hard drive failed. I'd never heard of this error before so I was quite baffled by it. After waiting patiently for a few days, I did some research and found many others who were equally baffled. I found some posts which suggested it may be a home router error and I had recently switched my router so after days of different combinations (going wireless instead of wired, going back to the old router, plugging the TiVo straight into the cable modem), I found myself in exactly the same situation as before.

There were dozens of TiVo reboots, disabled apps, forced system connections... no combination of solutions seemed to work. And there was NO WAY I was going to do a full system reset. I wasn't going to lose all my recordings again. So I opened a trouble ticket. Their instructions (frustratingly) were:

*Go to: Apps >Apps > Add & Manage Apps*


Check the app (press *Select *while the app is highlighted). 
Force a Connection to the TiVo Service. Go to: * Menu > Settings > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection.*
The app should now work and/or show up in the app list.

So I'm supposed to *remove* an app? Force a connection? And try again? That sounds stupid. I removed Netflix. Forced a connection. And tried the Amazon Video app. What do you know..? It worked. I then *added* the Netflix app back, and it worked too. They all work.

This seems like a red herring to me. I removed apps, forced a connection, and added them back before. I think the difference this time is that tech support must have done something on their end. In filling out my trouble ticket, I provided them with my serial number. Perhaps a software update came through when I forced a connection? This seems to jive with what others have reported regarding this error, that things suddenly started working after reporting the issue to technical support or after they rattled enough cages.

So, in short, if you're getting this error, the solution is to contact TiVo technical support. Fill out the form on the web site, wait 24 hours, and you should hear back from them. Follow their instructions, and - with any luck - you should be fine.


----------



## computersteve

BHyde said:


> And what is that address? My new BOlt+ has the v312 error message and won't load Netflix or Amazon. Vudu works fine, as does on demand. I called Support, was told they'd escalate the issue, but haven't heard anything back. "My Support" shows it as a logged issue, but nothing else. I'd like to try your remedy as tech support itself doesn't seem like a successful route.


Thats exactly like my second replacement of my Bolt +.... only none of the apps work... even the downgrade doesn't work because its essentially an app. Tivo doesn't seem to have a clue how to fix this & now I'm scared seeing this dating back to 2017.


----------



## matt314159

This is sounding more and more like what's happening to my Recertified Bolt that I just got yesterday. Apps don't seem to work, saying they're already donloading or something like that, and the downgrade process doesn't work. On the 2nd FF button press, the screen just flashes quickly and then goes back to the previous reset screen.


----------



## matt314159

rburriel said:


> I'm frustrated by this error. First because I couldn't make it go away. And then because TiVo DID make it go away. It's inexplicable.
> 
> I've been getting this error consistently since I returned the original 500 GB hard drive back into my TiVo Bolt after my 3 TB Seagate hard drive failed. I'd never heard of this error before so I was quite baffled by it. After waiting patiently for a few days, I did some research and found many others who were equally baffled. I found some posts which suggested it may be a home router error and I had recently switched my router so after days of different combinations (going wireless instead of wired, going back to the old router, plugging the TiVo straight into the cable modem), I found myself in exactly the same situation as before.
> 
> There were dozens of TiVo reboots, disabled apps, forced system connections... no combination of solutions seemed to work. And there was NO WAY I was going to do a full system reset. I wasn't going to lose all my recordings again. So I opened a trouble ticket. Their instructions (frustratingly) were:
> 
> *Go to: Apps >Apps > Add & Manage Apps*
> 
> 
> Check the app (press *Select *while the app is highlighted).
> Force a Connection to the TiVo Service. Go to: * Menu > Settings > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection.*
> The app should now work and/or show up in the app list.
> 
> So I'm supposed to *remove* an app? Force a connection? And try again? That sounds stupid. I removed Netflix. Forced a connection. And tried the Amazon Video app. What do you know..? It worked. I then *added* the Netflix app back, and it worked too. They all work.
> 
> This seems like a red herring to me. I removed apps, forced a connection, and added them back before. I think the difference this time is that tech support must have done something on their end. In filling out my trouble ticket, I provided them with my serial number. Perhaps a software update came through when I forced a connection? This seems to jive with what others have reported regarding this error, that things suddenly started working after reporting the issue to technical support or after they rattled enough cages.
> 
> So, in short, if you're getting this error, the solution is to contact TiVo technical support. Fill out the form on the web site, wait 24 hours, and you should hear back from them. Follow their instructions, and - with any luck - you should be fine.


*gulp* I read this whole thread and somehow missed the last page. These instructions are something I have not yet tried. Will do so shortly on my lunch break and edit in a result.


----------



## matt314159

Nope, didn't make a difference. The second TiVo I ordered for a friend has the same exact software build but the apps work fine. Should I try to push tivo to RMA this unit, or just deal with it and hope they fix it someday? I do have an Nvidia Shield TV that smokes this thing for its app and video decoding capabilities anyway, so I probably won't really use the apps much, but I don't really like the idea of knowing there's "something wrong" with my TiVo especially when the recertified ones only come with a 90-day warranty.


----------



## jth tv

matt314159 said:


> The second TiVo I ordered for a friend has the same exact software build but the apps work fine.


Your friend's works fine ? Any chance of taking yours to his home and trying it there ?


----------



## matt314159

jth tv said:


> Your friend's works fine ? Any chance of taking yours to his home and trying it there ?


If you're talking about getting it onto a different internet connection by hooking it up at his place, I have connected this right to my modem, bypassing my EdgeRouter Lite and a couple of dumb switches between the TiVo and the outside world, and it didn't change anything. I also turned on a MiFi Hotspot I have and connected the TiVo up to that wireless connection, unplugging Ethernet, and it didn't change anything. Still, though, if I don't find a solution soon it still might be something worth trying--or at least not hurt anything.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota

FYI...I too have the V312 error. I have 2 TiVo Bolts. One is a 3TB Bolt cable (black) the other is a 1TB Bolt refurbished (recently replaced) cable/antenna (white). Both use cablecards/TAs and both are directly wired into the same router. The apps on the 3TB work. The apps on the 1TB refurbished do not work. I had a trouble ticket established on September 17th. I was told it was a known error and TiVo hopes to have it solved in 5 days.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

So I just replaced a hard drive in a BOLT and starting having this same error after the change. I also had strange thing in my shows where a specific series folder would say it had shows in it (and they did record), but the series folder was always empty when selected.

So I did a full reset and the BOLT just kept boot looping at that point. Finally during a boot I got the message that the TiVo is resetting everything and it would take an hour. A while later the guided setup finally came up.

At that point I removed the hard drive and ran mfsr to make sure my partitions were still correct for the 5tb drive.

Once setup was finished I immediately tried the apps and they worked!

I bet at least some of you may find success just by running your drive through mfsr to reformat it. You will lose everything, but if it’s new or you’re on your last straw then try it ;-)

craigr


----------



## Naftaturbo

Don't know if this thread is still active or if anyone is still having this V312 issue. I did have it on a new Bolt Vox 500GB (24-Dec-2018 direct from TiVo) after upgrading to 4TB HDD. I read through (A Guide to Upgrading Your Tivo Bolt, Tivo Premiere, Tivo Roamio, Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo HD, Tivo Series 3 or Tivo Series 2 (Easily upgrade your Tivo Bolt, Roamio or Premiere to 300 Hours+ HD Capacity) - Also includes instructions on how to fix a broken Tivo.) thoroughly again and saw that I'd missed a section at the bottom of this brilliant web page specifically talking about the V312 issue with new HDD. Followed his directions and the problem was fixed. I now get all apps.
Leave a nice donation via PayPal; Mr. Walker deserves it!


----------

